# Solved: Ventrilo won't connect get a countdown and auto connect.



## Labean (Aug 10, 2009)

I use Ventrilo for raids in wow but recently while trying to connect it auto disconnects and does a countdown then trys to reconnect, this happens over and over again.

I have checked the Vent FAQ which says i might be banned, I have checked with the administrater who says i'm not and i get the same thing happening in any vent channels i use for vairious guilds. 

I'm using Vista 32bit, if thats any help 

Anybody got any suggestions, I have all the right info in (IP address..password etc) the message says (Server is available. press connect) but when i do the same thing happens.

Thanks in advance

Lee


----------



## JadedJosh (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I'd start by double checking that all your vent info info is correct, port # and password. If you have another machine, try connecting on that to see if its a local problem. There could be a population cap on your vent server, I'd ask the admin that.

If you can connect on the other machine, then I'd try reinstalling vent on your main machine, I've had file corruptions before that gave me the same issue.


----------



## Labean (Aug 10, 2009)

I set up a new server name and it seems to work on that now, not sure why it won't work on my other login, everything is set up the same. strange. but I'm back on vent so thats good enough for me


----------

